# NOT HALT Funktion einer Fertigungsanlage in SISTEMA



## guy_incognito (6 März 2013)

Guten Tag zusammen,
im Rahmen meiner Abschlussarbeit habe ich die Aufgabe erhalten, die sicherheitstechnische Validierung einer Fertigungsanlage in SISTEMA zu erstellen. Die Anlage ist in vier Bereiche unterteilt, von denen jeder von einer eigenen CPU gesteuert wird. Zudem besteht jeder Bereich aus Fördersystemen und mehreren Robotern.
Meine Frage bezieht sich nun auf die NOT HALT Funktion. Über die Anlage sind mehrere NOT HALT Taster verteilt, die Betätigung eines Tasters führt zum Stopp der gesamten Anlage. Wenn ich nun eine SF Not Halt anlege, muss in dieser dann jede CPU, jeder Rob und jedes Schütz der Anlage aufgeführt sein? Bei mehreren Tastern und der Masse an Aktoren wird das für eine SF eine seeeeeeehr lange liste.

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten


----------



## jora (6 März 2013)

Hallo Guy,

du musst betrachten welche Bewegungen bei der Betätigung des Not-Halt-Schalters beendet werden müssen. Die SF musst du dann entsprechend ausführen, Stichwort PLr bzw. SILr. 
Eine Vorgabe, wie du die Bewegung sicher stoppst kenne ich nicht, also das jeder einzelne Aktor einzel deaktiviert werden muss. Mann kann natürlich sinnvolle Abschaltgruppen erstellen und auch entsprechend ausführen. 
Als Beispiel, wenn du die Hauptspannung komplett deaktivierst, bewegt sich auch nichts mehr und ist ggf. vergleichsweise einfach. Du musst aber auch umgekehrt betrachten, was bei der gewählten Schaltung schief gehen könnte, also ob bei deaktivierter Hauptspannung z.B. die Robotter durch die Schwerkraft sich bewegen.

Aber wenn du CPU schreibst, meinst du eine Sicherheitssteuerung oder?

Gruß


----------



## guy_incognito (6 März 2013)

Hallo jora,

die Sicherheitsfunktionen werden für jeden Bereich über eine 319F CPU gesteuert, die mittels Profibus miteinander kommunizieren. Zudem werden die Ein- und Ausgänge auf Profisafe Karten geführt.
Durch die Not Halt Funktion werden die Bewegungen der Roboter sicher gestoppt und die Schütze der Förderbandmotoren fallen ab. Nur denke ich, dass der großen Anzahl an geschalteten Aktoren ja Rechnung getragen werden muss, der PFH- Wert der SF geht ja dementsprechend runter, wenn neue Komponenten hinzugefügt werden.
Also verstehe ich dich richtig, dass wenn keine Trennung der Spannungsversorgung stattfindet, es durchaus möglich ist, jeden Aktor in die SF zu integrieren?
Ich bin mir nur unsicher, welchen Umfang eine einzelne Sicherheitsfunktion haben darf.

Gruß


----------



## Verpolt (6 März 2013)

Hallo,

vielleicht helfen dir die "Kochbücher" weiter

http://www.dguv.de/ifa/de/pra/softwa/sistema/kochbuch/index.jsp


----------



## Tommi (7 März 2013)

Hallo,

BGIA Report 2/2008 Seite 29 (googeln)

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## guy_incognito (8 März 2013)

Hallo,

nach einigen Recherchen bin ich jetzt auf folgende Lösung gestossen, die ich dann auch umsetzen werde:
Ausschlaggebend sind die Aktoren, von denen die größte Gefahr ausgeht und die sich überlagern. Zusätzlich dazu werde ich eine Unterteilung in die einzelnen Bereiche vornehmen und dann wird es überschaubar genug.
Danke für eure Beiträge

Gruß


----------



## Kaspar Johannes (2 Oktober 2017)

Dieses Dokument ist auch sehr hilfreich:

Getting Started with the Sistema Tool (v1.1.1)
https://rockwellautomation.custhelp.com/ci/fattach/get/95549/


----------

